# African dwarf frogs..?



## Kipperbubbletea (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm considering getting an african dwarf frog or two. Currently, I have a 10 gallon reptile terrarium that I am considering putting them in if I get them. Their tank will have a shallow layer of water (6-7 inches deep) some sand (that will rise and fall in level for differing water levels) small bamboo or other plants (probably just bamboo) and a few places for them to climb on. But what I would like to know is...should I go forth with this plan? Any parts of my potential setup that I should change? Any things to consider?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Will they be the only species in there or will you have other things?


ADF's love company and so you should have 3+, I would personally go with about 5 for that tank size, especially if they're the only ones, grab a few more. They don't get very big and it's awesome to see them interact with each other!


I would grab a terracotta or glass saucer to place on the bottom for feeding so you can feed them some frozen blood worms and Mysis Shrimp without them gobbling up the sand as well. Sand can cause some impaction in the gut if they eat too much of it so best to give them something to feed on 


Definitely get some silk plants that they can perch on at the top while they sleep. They love to sing at night during the summer! They can also climb out of the water as well so have a tight fitting lid on as well! Mine were in a divided tank and routinely climbed the divider to get to the other side lol!


Make sure not to place sand too high. Too much sand in one area can cause gas bubbles under it and may cause some build up of toxic gas which may hurt sensitive fishes and frogs. Usually nothing over 3 inches is good. If you want higher levels, you can use stone or large gravel to rise up and sand over top so that there is some air circulating around the gravel to prevent bubbles. Also poking the sand regularly is a good idea just in case. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wait, terrarium? Like, with screen? I think it would be wasted on ADF. Personally I wouldn't but if you're okay with only a bit of glass to view them from, sure. 6-7 inches of water is not 10 gallons so I'd go with 3.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Aren't ADF entirely aquatic? Or do they climb up things?


----------



## Kipperbubbletea (Oct 22, 2017)

lilnaugrim said:


> Will they be the only species in there or will you have other things?
> 
> 
> ADF's love company and so you should have 3+, I would personally go with about 5 for that tank size, especially if they're the only ones, grab a few more. They don't get very big and it's awesome to see them interact with each other!
> ...


Thanks for the tips!! I knew about sand impaction because I've been researching reptiles for a year or two now (If I didn't have my bettas, I'd have a crested gecko...but I love my girls anyways lol) The lid I have is a screen lid with two metal clips on it. It's a lot sturdier than it sounds-one time one of my cats tried to sleep on it haha

The tank will be single species however. And with poking the sand, would it be a good idea to mix sand and gravel in equal ratios to cut down on the need to do that?

I also plan on feeding them with feeding tongs, just so it would be easier to control waste (I do that with all of my fish...it cuts down on the amount of uneaten food I find in the tank when I clean the gravel.)



ThatFishThough said:


> Wait, terrarium? Like, with screen? I think it would be wasted on ADF. Personally I wouldn't but if you're okay with only a bit of glass to view them from, sure. 6-7 inches of water is not 10 gallons so I'd go with 3.


I'll probably end up adding more water in the end. The terrarium is entirely glass with a screen lid, however the tank itself is watertight



moodynarwhal said:


> Aren't ADF entirely aquatic? Or do they climb up things?


ADF are basically like bettas; they can surface and breath air, however in the ADF's case they can come fully out of the water for long periods of time provided they can reach water when needed.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay I thought when you said stuff to climb on you meant climb out of the water and I was confused lol.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That's what I was thinking. I thought you meant your were expecting them to regularly climb out and spend time on land, which they won't.


----------



## Kipperbubbletea (Oct 22, 2017)

moodynarwhal said:


> Okay I thought when you said stuff to climb on you meant climb out of the water and I was confused lol.


It's alright lol I was confused myself at first


ThatFishThough said:


> That's what I was thinking. I thought you meant your were expecting them to regularly climb out and spend time on land, which they won't.


I know they don't spend time on land, originally that's what I thought though so..my bad


----------

